# Tournament Formats



## WT_ATL (May 3, 2006)

We've pushed up clips of some of the tournaments that we've sponsored. It's interesting to see how the formats differ from tournament to tournament.

http://www.smakstiks.com/media.php

What Tournament Formats do you like to see in tournaments and why (i.e., point sparring, continous sparring, weapons only, weapons and empty hand, light equipment, full body armor, etc...).

Thanks,
Winston.

Visit Us at: http://smakstiks.com and http://tactrainer.com


----------



## Guro Harold (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------

